# jrxml mit iReport andern



## sengul (24. Aug 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Frage, da ist ein jrxml file, diese erzeugt ein PDF. Nun soll ich mit iReport diese PDF andern, es kommen neue Felder hinzu. Ich weiss nicht wie ich das machen soll?
Den jrxml file habe ich von inteliji auf iReport verschoben und habe etwas am file im iReport geandert, aber leider gab es danach eine Fehlermeldung im File jrxml in Inteliji.

Wie kann ich die neuen Felder im PDF hinzufügen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Flown (24. Aug 2017)

iReport ist nicht mehr Stand der Dinge. Es ist abgelöst worden von Jaspersoft Studio. Versuchs mal damit.


----------



## sengul (4. Sep 2017)

Hallo, 
sorry für meine veraspatete Antwort, ich habe herausgefunden dass man direkt in der jrxml file auch anderungen vornehmen kann, ohne iReport zu benutzen, dies hat dann mein Problem erledigt, deswegen habe ich es mit dem jasperreport nicht mehr probiert. Wahrscheinlich hatte Jasperreport auch das Problem erledigt. Trotzdem vielen dank für deine Hilfe.


----------

